# GeForce 4 Mx - TV Ausgang



## Controll (12. Mai 2003)

Hy. - Hab hier gerade mal einen Fernsehr neben meinem Rechner stehen und eine GeForce Mx 440 mit TV out in eben diesem Rechner drin.

Habe jetzt das kabel vom TV-Out an den Fernsehr angesteckt und finde aber leider per Software keinen Fernsehr zum konfigurieren und per Fernsehr keinen Desktop zum angucken.

Wo muss ich was umstellen - intallieren - konfigurieren, damit auf dem Fernsehr was rauskommt ? - Und noch wichtiger, auf was muss ich bei dem Fernsehr stellen ? (Das Teil is recht modern - Sony) - AV ?

Hinten sind 2 runde stecker dran (am Fernsehr) - auf welche genau der Tv out stecker passt. - Sie sind Rot und Weiß. - Ich denke mal rot bedeutet Audio und weiß bedeutet Video.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Tim C. (12. Mai 2003)

rot = audio
weiss = audio
gelb = video


----------



## Controll (12. Mai 2003)

danke. habs raus ...


----------



## Paule (12. Mai 2003)

sonst gibt es doch auch noch einen scart-adapter , in den man diese drei verschiedenfarbenen kabel reinstecken kann ? sowas würde ich benützen , wenn ich es machen würde


----------

